
Show HN: 10 free to use high-res illustrated wallpaper images every 5 days - Vhout
http://animoot.com
======
Vhout
Hi guys and gals!

As an aspiring entrepreneur and junior web developer, I despised the fact that
I could not find any illustrated wallpaper images (think of cartoon-style,
origami-style, paint, animated, etc.) that I could use for the background of
my websites. I am myself a big fan of Unsplash and I believe a similar
community should exist for this type of images.

I hope you like the idea, and feel free to give feedback on it. I am all ears!

Cheers,

Valentijn

